# Mac 250 lamp error



## EBB (May 21, 2011)

So I am currently trying to figure out a problem with a Mac 250 wash fixture that will go into a lamp error the moment it begins to move around. If it stays in the same position all night it will be fine. Still mixes color and everything just fine. But the moment it begins to move is when the douser will close briefly and then open, only to see the lamp shut off. I've cracked it open and replaced the socket that was a tad charred in the tip. But it is still having the same issue. I also cleaned the crap out of it, thinking that might be it. But still the same problem. All the connectors look okay and nothing looks burnt or smells like it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## VL5 (May 21, 2011)

Ok, I repair Mac 500's,600's,2k's and smart macs. So I need more of a description of what happens, 

so starting with the fixture being powered on what happens?

EX: the fixture homes, automatic lamps on then dies when you try to move it, thats a example haha, do your best to describe ! thanks


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 21, 2011)

How are you controlling the fixture, it almost sounds like you might be accidentally tripping a Lamp Off command. Also does the display show any errors?

The last time I had an issue like that it was caused by a bad data homerun for a mac700.


----------



## JD (May 21, 2011)

Re-seat all connectors and inspect the connector headers where they are soldered to the PCBs. Often this kind of problem can be traced to a ring crack around a solder joint at a header. (If you are qualified to do such work.) Remember, the starter voltage for the lamp is a real heart stopper!


----------



## EBB (May 21, 2011)

Okay. The fixture turns on just fine. It will stay in a programmed position for full band and not move the whole night. But it does change colors and everything correctly. It is only when I begin to move the fixture to a ballyhoo or a different position that it douses the shutter and then opens, then right after I get the lamp error message on the display. I repeat the process in self test mode and the lamp goes out right around the time of pan and tilt.


----------



## VL5 (May 21, 2011)

EBB said:


> Okay. The fixture turns on just fine. It will stay in a programmed position for full band and not move the whole night. But it does change colors and everything correctly. It is only when I begin to move the fixture to a ballyhoo or a different position that it douses the shutter and then opens, then right after I get the lamp error message on the display. I repeat the process in self test mode and the lamp goes out right around the time of pan and tilt.


 
Hmm, Yeah this one has me........... I mean it could be with the PCB, It could be a cable, I never heard of this happening ever, I would go with what everyone else said. 

When you find the issue let us know! im interested to know what it is and how it was resolved


----------



## EBB (May 21, 2011)

I am checking the solder points now. No sign of any problems. Bit it wouldn't make sense to me that would be the problem since the douser closes on it's own before it lamps off. That sounds to me like it is possibly logic board or heat sensor. But I don't work on these fixtures enough to know. This is a strange one for me

Edit- so I checked just about everything on it as far as solder and connectors and can't find anything out of the ordinary. In fact it looks spotless.


----------



## JD (May 22, 2011)

EBB said:


> so I checked just about everything on it as far as solder and connectors and can't find anything out of the ordinary. In fact it looks spotless.



*Warning: ***The following should only be attempted by a qualified service person who is aware of the electrical and UV dangers in operating a unit without it's full case in place.*****

This is a classic "Poke it with a stick" service problem that can usually be diagnosed quite fast. You literally fire the unit up, and then using a plastic rod proceed to lightly push on each connector and each board. Lightly tapping larger components, and lightly pulling on each cable harness with the insulated rod. At some point the mouse trap will snap and you will know which object was the last one you touched. Kind of like a doctor saying "does this hurt??"


----------



## EBB (May 22, 2011)

So I swapped lamp and heat sensors and loosely had them in, leaving them hanging during test mode. It was on for an hour and had no problems. I went ahead and screwed them in and put the fixture back together... Lamp error almost immediately into the tilt part. 

I am about to go and get my Martin repair hammer to work on it. Just out of frustration. 

I used the poking stick idea while I had it idle and open, but found no problem. I will go at it again though and maybe stumble on it.

Edit- so I manually turned the lamp on. When I did this the lamp turned on and the douser was open. After a minute or so it closed. But the lamp didn't shut off. I went into the manual mode and opened the shutter- which was already at full and it popped right open like it should. I prodded lightly at the lamp sensor and it died. 

I swapped the sensors out from before and that was in theory a good sensor since it was in a working fixture. So I still have no clue what the issue is. I even went and swapped cables and it did the same thing.


----------



## smigit2002 (May 31, 2011)

I'm no repair tech, but I recall having the exact same issue with a number of our Mac300s.
From what I recall, the lamp sensor would fail after x amount of time once the fixture was powered, which would make the fixture believe that the lamp was damaged, and would not pan/tilt. Everything else worked as it should. Everytime we sent one in, they said they replaced the lamp sensor and that was that.


----------

